# Lots of Birds... o_O



## Eeveelution (Dec 10, 2008)

Today I went home sick, but that caused me to see something weird. (It's going on as I type!) I am watching hundreds of birds, no exaggeration, outside my house. They're all flying and landing in flocks, and it's hard to explain in words. Fly to the front yard, then backyard, then repeat, and, well, there's so many I'm starting to think there's _thousands_ of them because a while ago they spread out as far as I could see from my windows. Any ideas what's going on?


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 10, 2008)

_Run for your life._


----------



## Ruby (Dec 10, 2008)

Whatever was the name of that film?


----------



## Eeveelution (Dec 10, 2008)

Ruby, do you mean _The Birds_? I just read about it on Wikipedia a couple days ago, so that was the first thing that came to my mind. (It freaked me out...) Anyways, they're all gone now, but my dad told me about seeing a bunch of birds on roofs and trees a couple weeks ago. Perhaps the two incidents are related?


----------



## DeadAccount (Dec 10, 2008)

What kind of birds were they?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 10, 2008)

Aw, they just want to be your friends! :)
Invite them in for tea, next time!

unless your name is melanie or mitch or something


----------



## Eeveelution (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't know what type they were, since I'm not a bird-watcher. Interestingly enough, when they filled up my front yard, they also filled up a neighbor's front yard connected to us until their driveway, a patch of grass between our driveway and another neighbor's, and the grass between the sidewalk and road.

Also, they moved on to another group of houses before leaving.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 10, 2008)

Eeveelution said:


> Also, they moved on to another group of houses before leaving.


See, they're lonely!


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 10, 2008)

This happens where i live too. By the garden flocks of birds sit on our trees.
It is really captivating.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 11, 2008)

Must be mating season.


----------



## spaekle (Dec 11, 2008)

That was happening where I live all last month; it was mostly big flocks of crows that I guess were migrating or something. All the cawing got kind of annoying. :[


----------



## Autumn (Dec 11, 2008)

On the way to a light show the day after Thanksgiving, I saw quite a few thousand birds (crows, I think) clumped onto the power lines and all over the grass at the base of the power lines at the side of the road. It was _creepy._


----------

